# معلومات عن الحديد وطرق تصنيع الصلب



## محمد الطيبة (31 مايو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء،،
هذه هي مشاركتي الاولى في المنتدى وارجو أن تكون مفيدة للجميع.
يمكنكم الحصول على معلومات عن طريقة تصنيع الصلب بزيارة الرابط التالي:
http://www.jfe-21st-cf.or.jp/index2.html
الرابط اعلاه يحتوي معلومات تعريفية (ولكن مفيدة) عن الحديد وطرق تصنيعه.

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق التحيات.


----------



## ودبيلا (1 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا اخي علي *تصنيع الصلب*


----------



## محمد الطيبة (2 يونيو 2007)

الشكر لجميع من اطلع على الموضوع وارجو أن تكون فيه الفائدة للجميع.


----------



## islamiccastel (2 يونيو 2007)

فتح الله عليك


----------



## مهنديان (2 يونيو 2007)

نشكر جهودكالمبذولة يا اخي وجازاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## صناعي عماني (3 يونيو 2007)

احسنت .. شكرا


----------



## elmalwany (5 يونيو 2007)

شكر جزيلا أخى الحبيب


----------



## فتوح (6 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً

وفي انتظار جديدك


----------



## ماجد كوم (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سرينت (31 مارس 2008)

_شكرا لك وارجولك التوفيق_


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (2 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (4 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المجهود
انتم ياجماعة في هذا المنتدى بتساعدونا جاااامد
لنقص الأجهزه والمعامل أو عدم كفايتها والنتيجة الطبيعيه لكل ده من غير المنتدى المحترم ده 
طبعا هتكون مهندس ماشفش حاجه
جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## فلسطين عزتي (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## هشام المتوكل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## volcaniquo (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً

وفي انتظار جديدك*​


----------



## karansh (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*شركة الإئتلاف الفلسطيني للحديد والصلب *


----------

